# steps up from concrete patio



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*steps*

I think you should go with the same material or it will look disjointed.


----------



## missfixer (Sep 4, 2009)

*Wood steps can work if...*

It all depends on the style of your house... take a drive around the neighborhood and check out what they've done. A "period" or traditional home can look great with wood steps that are painted with a nice matching hand rail. If your home is more contemporary, not so much. See what looks good on comparable homes and make your decision based on that.

Pre-fab steps are definitely ugly! However, you can inexpensively and DIY adhere stone or brick facing or tile. If you end up with pre-fab, ask for the options of adding facing dimension-wise. Flagstone slabs on a pre-fab would look custom with a stone (or appropriate) facing.


----------

